
Okta and Yext file for IPOs - beefman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cloud-identity-and-access-manager-okta-files-for-ipo-1489443249
======
yalogin
Wow I am hearing this name Yext for the first time ever. What do they even do?

~~~
knownothing
Their primary product allows businesses to manage their online location
listings. So the locations, hours, coupons, all that jazz.

~~~
SnowingXIV
So, basically mozlocal but for larger companies and lot more expensive?

~~~
cachesking
One of their biggest competitors is a fraction of the cost and size.

0\. [https://alllocal.com/](https://alllocal.com/)

------
exolymph
These two companies are on my beat, so please hit me up if you have
interesting insights on them! smann@inc.com

~~~
fnbr
I know that we're pretty unhappy with Okta at work because they recently
acquired & shut down Stormpath, which we were using for authentication. It's
made us reluctant to trust Okta & similar SaaS.

~~~
jasonlotito
Okta, a single sign-on solution that you constantly have to sign in to. I
_love_ it.

~~~
Arcsech
We recently switched to Okta at work, and while it's better than the no SSO we
had before, it's really annoying and makes a lot of things a pain the butt.

~~~
arjie
What do you have trouble with? I found it rather painless to use. Allow
automatic login when linked to OS login and supports Google Authenticator. Far
prefer SSO over the alternative.

